
Explaining the difference between copyright, ownership and licensing - thisduck
http://www.majordojo.com/2010/07/license-vs-copyright.php
======
slantyyz
The biggest problem with this article is that five most important words are at
the end and not at the beginning:

 _"I am not a lawyer"_

